# Wordpress plugin to show VBA code snippet (syntax highlighter)



## KeepTrying (May 20, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I'm about to create a site in Wordpress. So far I couldn't find a plugin which show VBA codes properly. This plugin is the closest to my expectations:
https://wordpress.org/plugins/crayon-syntax-highlighter/

But I cannot change font colors. I want a plugin which shows my VBA codes similarly like in VBE (comments in green, declarations in blue etc).

Thank you in advance for your help.

Regards,

KeepTrying


----------



## KeepTrying (May 28, 2015)

Anyone? Please..


----------



## nickjstevens (Oct 1, 2017)

I use this plugin: 
https://en-gb.wordpress.org/plugins/syntaxhighlighter/ 
And I can use the [vb] and [/vb] shortcodes to syntax highlight VBA code on my Wordpress website. To see how it renders and colours the VBA code see the Documentation example here: 
http://alexgorbatchev.com/SyntaxHighlighter/manual/brushes/vb.html
Hope that helps.
Nick


----------



## KeepTrying (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks a lot, I found this one:
https://wordpress.org/plugins/crayon-syntax-highlighter/


----------

